# Vietnamese: Hung Thanh Do



## GOODWILLWINSTON

Please help me identify family name and given name for the name - Hung Thanh Do


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Having searched it I found it a Vietnamese name. And I found a hotel named hung thanh, so it can be inferred that hung thanh is the given name and do is the family name.

Of course you'd better ask a Vietnamese.


----------



## GOODWILLWINSTON

Thank you very much!


----------



## Emily Tran

Do: family name
Thanh : middle name
Hung: first name (given name)
Thanh Hung can also be first name


----------



## GOODWILLWINSTON

Thank you Very Much Emily!


----------

